# My new Black Lotus 7



## NikNik (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone!
My name is Nick, I'm from SERDCE band.
Some of you may know that I've been playing ViK guitars for a while with my Black Lotus 7 model.
Some time ago we (I mean SERDCE) decided to switch to one guitar line up! But still 2 lines were composed for record sessions of our new album "Timelessness" and I'm gonna perform both in the studio.
I visited Vik in the shop to discuss specs of my new Lotus, 7 of course. Lots of options were got through but there's not so much you can add to a perfection so we focused on working out tonally the best match for my main guitar keeping design and functionality almost the same.
Thought I would share some progress on my new Black Lotus 7.

The spec will be as follows:
- 22 frets, 26.88"
- Black ash body with Canadian quilted maple top
- Bird's eye maple neck, ViK ISNC set-in
- ViK traditional 7 headstock with top matching head plate
- Ebony fingerboard with compound radius
- DiMarzio pickups
- Gotoh 510 tuners with black plastic buttons
- OFR 7 tremolo
- German fretwire
- 2 way truss rod
- 2 CTS 500K pot
- 3 way toogle switch
- Switchcraft long type input jack
- Gotoh speed knobs
- "Glow in the dark" side dots inlays
- Lots of bindings
- Transparent black staining
- Nitro-cellulouse high gloss front/satin back finish

Here are some pictures:


This is the top for this one






Gluing the top and cut the shape


----------



## solar369 (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome, keep the pics coming! I wanna see how this turns out!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 5, 2011)

sweet, he makes some seriously beautiful instruments.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Mar 6, 2011)

That is going to be one sweet guitar. Keep it up man! The dimension of that quilt is going to be superb!


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome! That looks like it's going to have my ideal top on it.  Black stains are win.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 7, 2011)

Now that will seriously be killer


----------



## noizfx (Mar 7, 2011)

Thinking about getting this for the glow in the dark inlays?


----------



## NikNik (Mar 8, 2011)

noizfx said:


> Thinking about getting this for the glow in the dark inlays?



There will be "glow in the dark" side dots like this














and a pearl Lotus symbol on the 12th fret area.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 8, 2011)

Id get a VIK in a heartbeat. Hes by far one of my favorite builders.


----------



## NikNik (Mar 9, 2011)

So, let's continue!
In the beginning we planned that the neck would be made of five pieces, just as on any Lotus.
After some thinking and discussing we decided to go with solid bird's eye maple neck for this axe.
Here's "private stock" blank Vik was keeping for such a project!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 9, 2011)

That last shot... 
Got me GASing for a Lotus 7, that's for sure


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats one classy headstock. The design itself is really nice, the binding looks beautiful, and the 510s just take it all to another level.


----------



## Daemon (Mar 9, 2011)

WAOUW just waouw !!
Dude.. amazing job =)
Really gorgeous headstock, excatly what I love


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 9, 2011)

This is some beautiful work, the headstock is amazing.



oh, and inb4omgmissingthelast2frets!


----------



## NikNik (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello again!
Today I'll share with you the great progress!
Are you ready?
Beware and take care your eyes!)

Here's the shape






Bended/glued the binding






That maple awesome!






According to Vik, carving quilted maple is a m&#1077;ss due to its complicated grain structure.
Anyway it was compelling to watch how the shape was born with the help of some chiesels, planes and skills.



And I, with a big truck of happiness!!!!


----------



## -Nolly- (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous! Looking forward to seeing this one done! The double binding is a particularly neat touch


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 13, 2011)

I can see carving that being a paint the grain is hardly straight, one of my flame tops has the same type of squirrelly grain. It is kind of a in between curly top.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 13, 2011)

Dayomn! Seeing that makes me love black bindings on natural bodies. Still not a huge fan of white/abalone on black finished bodies but this is just amazing.


----------



## b7string (Mar 14, 2011)

Arghh that headstock! So nice  Beautiful carved top too. These are nice guitars, no doubts there.


----------



## Jontain (Mar 14, 2011)

vik's work just looks flawless.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks great so far!
can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## FilBack (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks sweet!


----------



## NikNik (Mar 14, 2011)

Jontain said:


> vik's work just looks flawless.



Thanks!

Yes, not only looks - really flawless)))


----------



## osama (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, NikNik. Ask Vyacheslav - he will be show this job on his forum? A to uze ohota etu raboty po russki poobsuzdat'


----------



## NikNik (Mar 24, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]I ready to show you the next series of lotus birth epic!
The next step, shaping the backside of our handsome![/FONT]







[FONT=&quot]T[/FONT]his time we decided to use a very nice piece of Madagascar ebony for the fingerboard.





Here you can see how it will fit.





This is the way we designed the inlay. It&#8217;s made of black mop and red abalone.





And again, I am! In impatience!


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool inlay. That guitar is coming out great.


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 25, 2011)

OMG! Gorgeous inlay. Really love the whole concept.
It looks so elegant!


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2011)

That is really looking nice!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good, really looking forward to seeing the completed guitar


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 25, 2011)

NikNik said:


> This is the way we designed the inlay. Its made of black mop and red abalone.



I cannot get over the absolute beauty and perfection of this lotus inlay. IT IS LITERALLY blowing my mind.


----------



## NikNik (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok! Ladies and Gentlemens!
Once again I am pleased to share with you!

After carving and sanding the top we have a relief.








Let's stain the top wood in balck!











Fuck me jesus, this is my guitar!






And sealed!











So, here's how it looks!






And again I'm, look like a dump with a smile of childish happiness on my face))


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 4, 2011)

The goofy smile is very justified, that guitar looks amazing.


----------



## Strawberry Man (Apr 5, 2011)

Sexeh


----------



## vansinn (Apr 5, 2011)

YumYum 
This design and choise of woods can carry just about any color scheme and finish.
Vic certainly knows his stuff.
I know he usually does lacquered finishes, but this one looks like a silky/gloss oil finish; is it?


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking amazing! I love the detail on the binding, and the trans black finish is glorious


----------



## Jontain (Apr 5, 2011)

Stain brings out the quilt loads, ace looking build man


----------



## b7string (Apr 5, 2011)

I like that twinkle in your eye in the last picture  That guitar is absolutely beautiful, congratulations on this GAS inducing build


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, pretty.

Oh, and I'm a big fan of the band, too, especially the last two discs. Excellent stuff!


----------



## kruneh (Apr 5, 2011)

That looks great!
A nice and clean design of the body and headstock, love it.


----------



## Daemon (Apr 5, 2011)

Hell yeah dude, amazing.


----------



## emperor_black (Apr 5, 2011)

meh! I've seen better guitars...
















in Borat's voice "NOT!"


----------



## AfroSamurai (Apr 5, 2011)

That quilt is unbelievable. You're going to get a sweet guitar


----------



## NikNik (Apr 5, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Wow, pretty.
> 
> Oh, and I'm a big fan of the band, too, especially the last two discs. Excellent stuff!





Thanks for the good words!
Listen to your Myspace - great!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 5, 2011)

Literally the best guitar ever built, and you own it!!


----------



## NikNik (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi!
Good news! There is some progress on the Lotus!
Watch and protect your eyes guys!)

Only Vik "traditional" headstock 4:3 and Gotoh 510 is convient for me!!!
Do you see that? - It's a perfect!







We'll use one piece one way truss rod, adjusted from the body side of the neck.
BTW, this is actually the way how it has to be placed (it has to be angle). 






So, next step is some woodgraffics!
For this neck we use beautiful AAAAA bird's eye maple!
















Time to route the truss rod channel. The rod is placed with an angle to compensate 7 string tension.
To glue in the truss rod with ebony insert.






Bindings, to glue fingerboard, and here we go!






Glue in some fancy "glow in the dark markers" with white outer contour, so they look a way cooler than just glowing dots. 






Looks great!!!











Lights off, and Cosmos is here!






So you see all this things! 
It's all news for today!
To be continued!
Be happy!!!!!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 9, 2011)

Super jealous. Also that's a zero fret on there right? With zero frets do you need a nut or would you be able to slot the fretboard and use the angle of the headstock as a sort of nut? Just seems to me like there isn't room for a nut on there.


----------



## Kamin (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow. This is looking quite amazing. My jealousy is gaining momentum.


----------



## ryantheyetti (Apr 11, 2011)

when i saw the pics of that stain i was literally speechless (not to say the rest of the guitar isnt just absolutely stunning) i NEED to know what kind/brand and the exact color of that stain, i completely love it


----------



## Xibuque (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!! Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## jay133 (Apr 12, 2011)

Good work, man!!


----------



## Mendez (Apr 12, 2011)

That top looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jontain (Apr 12, 2011)

ah man wow! Love the attention to detail on this beast!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 12, 2011)

Maaaaan, how the hell did I miss this? I'm always on this bitch, lol.

Guitar is looking WICKED, dude! But everything I see from Vik is so far...


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 12, 2011)

love viks work. trans black is on a different level. look great!


----------



## JeffHenneman (Apr 12, 2011)

Totally awesome, this guy never stops amazing me


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Apr 13, 2011)

I love that headstock! Very clean!


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 13, 2011)

the headstock really is exquisite.
One question though, I thought most luthiers routed pickups and trem areas before paint/stain ?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 13, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> the headstock really is exquisite.
> One question though, I thought most luthiers routed pickups and trem areas before paint/stain ?


 
I dont know why exactly he does it in any particular order. BUT, when I was finishing mine (french polished), I kept thinking about how easier it would be without all those routes getting in the way. They just keep getting in the way of your pad, and it's tough to get an even finish.


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 13, 2011)

I LOVE THAT COLOR!!!!!!!


----------



## helferlain (Apr 14, 2011)

NikNik said:


> We'll use one piece one way truss rod, adjusted from the body side of the neck.
> BTW, this is actually the way how it has to be placed (it has to be angle).




Why?


----------



## NikNik (Apr 18, 2011)

And hello again!
Today, new updates!
And I'm happy to announce the arrival of pickups!






As said before for this particular Black Lotus we designed stylized "lotus" inlay, made of 
red abalone (the small one) and black mop (the bigger one).
After Dremel routing and Inserting the petals
glued the figure with colored epoxy.
And that's what we see!






A little oil for emphasis!






I do not like use guitars with a large fingerboard radius.
And asked Vik save tradition!
And now we reached the fretting stage.






And then the neck shaping.
On this guitar would be Vick's "Shredmaster" profile - NO DISCUSSIONS!









\

More illustrative picture!)))






Remarque: incredibly beautiful and amazingly comfortable neck!
I have no doubt - this instrument will be of the highest class!
Thank you and stay here!
See ya!
Nik


----------



## NikNik (Apr 18, 2011)

helferlain said:


> Why?




Sorry for the long feedback!
This is the most reliable design for this type of the neck.
The thickness of the strings are different. It's placed angled to 
bend the neck accordingly to the tension, that would evenly distribute the pressure of the strings.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 18, 2011)

This is going to turn into one of the classiest 7s ever.


----------



## Fiction (Apr 19, 2011)

That Inlay!

One of the best inlays I've ever seen, its not so busy and in your face, just great. Awesome guitar, and love that little flare the headstock has, amazing design


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 19, 2011)

MIND = BLOWN.



Very nice mate.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know why this hasn't been posted yet, but the guitar is done!
Here's a teaser


----------



## Variant (Apr 19, 2011)

^
Utterly faptastic!


----------



## Aurochs34 (Apr 19, 2011)

this makes me want to cut something precious off and toss it into the LA river...


----------



## NikNik (Apr 19, 2011)

drmosh said:


> I don't know why this hasn't been posted yet, but the guitar is done!
> Here's a teaser




This is exactly the case when the story lags behind the manufacturing 
of this guitar!)
And besides, I very soon go into the studio to record the guitar 
tracks for our new album!)


----------



## drmosh (Apr 19, 2011)

NikNik said:


> This is exactly the case when the story lags behind the manufacturing
> of this guitar!)
> And besides, I very soon go into the studio to record the guitar
> tracks for our new album!)



I hope I didn't steal any of your thunder in wanting to show off your new guitar!
It looks amazing, can't wait to hear what it sounds like!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 19, 2011)

Aurochs34 said:


> this makes me want to cut something precious off and toss it into the LA river...


Can't say it makes me wanna do that but damnit does it look amazing!


----------



## AfroSamurai (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, it looks even better than I though it would, it's beautiful. Congrats on the guitar....and we demand more pics!!


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 19, 2011)

Out of curiousity why is the bottom strap button off center?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 19, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Out of curiousity why is the bottom strap button off center?


My guess is since the body isn't perfectly symmetrical. I was wondering that too.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 19, 2011)

Your right ,the upper butt is bigger. (don't ever tell your significant other that one if you want to live).


----------



## NikNik (Apr 20, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Out of curiousity why is the bottom strap button off center?





It's very comfortable!
Just a design decision!
And besides, I have a short strap!)


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 20, 2011)

Would play.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 21, 2011)

NikNik said:


> It's very comfortable!
> Just a design decision!
> And besides, I have a short strap!)




Just making sure it was done on pupose is all . I too am a nipple rider when I play.


----------



## ViK-master (Apr 22, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Out of curiousity why is the bottom strap button off center?



Actually the button is off for a better balance - remember this is a 7 string baritone. Both buttons are of the same set and size.


----------



## tybro7 (Apr 22, 2011)

utterly amazingly stunning!!!


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 22, 2011)

ViK-master said:


> Actually the button is off for a better balance - remember this is a 7 string baritone. Both buttons are of the same set and size.




So using the body to generate a bit more moment and therefore sitting the neck higher. Good thinking. Thanks Vik.


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 22, 2011)

Stunning work, one of the few trans-black finished that I actually like. Well done


----------



## NikNik (Apr 26, 2011)

And again, all the greetings!
Today I have for you a very informative story!)
We are nearing the finish line!

The neck glued is perfectly!
No cracks, no holes, no words!) Just perfect!
And then the hard part - cutting the heal on that stone ash.
If after that someone will say that guitar building not art ... fuck up...







Time for routing! 






Relax and give the imagination!)






... hey look, this is the finished product!






A bit of black for harmony and a combination!






And finally no words! Just watch and look forward to!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've said it before, I'll say it again. People like Vik make guitar making an art. That is going to be a really beautiful guitar.

PS
dat heel!


----------



## Sullen (Apr 27, 2011)

NikNik said:


> And again, all the greetings!
> Today I have for you a very informative story!)
> We are nearing the finish line!
> 
> ...


Best post of the whole thread!!!


----------



## CD1221 (Apr 28, 2011)

The body shape on this is probably my favourite of the superstrat style. Beautifully done as always. You, sir, are one lucky bloke.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 29, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## NikNik (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello guys and girls! Ladies and gentlemens!
This evening will bring us closer to the final stage of this review!
A little sad that this process comes to an end, but on the other hand, I'll have a great guitar!
So, let's go


The neck is glued!
And our black / "white" lotus is ready to get acquainted with my fingers! 
For this we will to pass through the small but very important stage!

Leveling, grind and give in order frets.












We cover our insanely beautiful neck with oil. Only oil and wax !!!!!! 
Feelings can not be explained - an endless delight! I do not like lacquered neck!






This serial number I drew myself! This is a great honor for me!
I had a very long time the trembling in my hands!)






In a few days we sanded and buffed "the supposed to be high gloss" parts of the guitars.











Marriage!











Total marriage!)))











And here I am in the arms of a beautiful and fascinating flower!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 29, 2011)

^That's an orgasm, right there.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Apr 29, 2011)

What a sexy guitar you have there, congrats!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 30, 2011)

NikNik said:


>


I require a change of pants.


----------



## vansinn (Apr 30, 2011)

Lovely build (as always from Vik). I really dig the copper'ish shine off those German hard allow frets.
@Vik: Do you use the type of German fretswire containing copper, silicium and oxygen?
I'm about to do a refret, and consider using those..


----------



## NikNik (Apr 30, 2011)

And check it out!
Machine in action - "The Flower blossoms!" 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc40_J3Dqsw


----------



## Xibuque (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elijah (May 3, 2011)

MAN, that thing is gorgeous! Reminds me of a way cool more cool version of Broderick's Jacksons


----------



## CD1221 (May 4, 2011)

Sounds great as well. killer guitar!


----------



## Bradd (May 4, 2011)

i would buy one minus floyd rose add string thru/non tremolo 

in other words FUCKING SEXY GUITAR !


----------



## NikNik (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys! Today is the last series!
This guitar is ready to rock!
Soon there will be a review and I hope some video about this MONSTER.


----------



## technomancer (May 13, 2011)

Wow that is sweet! I'd love to see some close-up top down shots of that inlay


----------



## just_kosteg (May 13, 2011)

yeah, it's gorgeous
congrats man


----------



## SirMyghin (May 13, 2011)

dang....


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 13, 2011)

Undoubtedly one of the most beautiful guitars I've seen!


----------



## flo (May 13, 2011)

I'd say you nailed it. This is a_ perfect_ looking guitar, I wouldn't change a thing if I were to order one! I'm sure it plays and sounds as well as it looks, and I demand a video


----------

